# Social media assistance needed



## mugzy (Jul 8, 2019)

UG has suffered some setbacks with google over the past 6 months. Google traffic is down about 80% hence we will be embarking on a long term SEO strategy to return the website strength and hopefully exceed it.

I will be working on the google traffic. I could use some help from a member with social media experience to build and manage a profile for UGBB with facebook, twitter and Instagram to provide the site some additional exposure. Is there any of our current members capable of doing this?

Also leaving our link on another site will help bring UGBB more strength.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 8, 2019)

Im pretty active on fitbit. Youd be surprised at the ammount of people on their app who post and participate. Maybe i can make an anonymous profile and throw it out there? Just an idea.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 8, 2019)

i hate social media, or id be down....tbh


----------



## MarvelousChester (Jul 8, 2019)

I've had some experience as a community manager and social media manager in the past. However, I'm not sure what should be posted in an Instagram account belonging to a website that doesn't sell anything or produces any sort of events.

What would the posts of an internet forum would look like on Instagram? Pictures of recent threads? Or maybe fitness information and/or memes using the name of the forum and providing a link in the bio so people can find it?


----------



## Viduus (Jul 8, 2019)

Grindr links are up.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 8, 2019)

MarvelousChester said:


> I've had some experience as a community manager and social media manager in the past. However, I'm not sure what should be posted in an Instagram account belonging to a website that doesn't sell anything or produces any sort of events.
> 
> What would the posts of an internet forum would look like on Instagram? Pictures of recent threads? Or maybe fitness information and/or memes using the name of the forum and providing a link in the bio so people can find it?



It could be anything bodybuilding related such as Mr Olympia pictures, fad diets, powerlifting training, etc.


----------



## Trump (Jul 8, 2019)

Just post pictures of me on it



MarvelousChester said:


> I've had some experience as a community manager and social media manager in the past. However, I'm not sure what should be posted in an Instagram account belonging to a website that doesn't sell anything or produces any sort of events.
> 
> What would the posts of an internet forum would look like on Instagram? Pictures of recent threads? Or maybe fitness information and/or memes using the name of the forum and providing a link in the bio so people can find it?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 9, 2019)

I kinda liked the anonymity of this board. Keeps turds out.


Any particular reason that we want more exposure? Serious question


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 9, 2019)

I'd do it but I would just use it as an excuse to slide into fit chicks DMs on Instagram. Also, I don't know how to use Twitter. Isn't Twitter for crackpot celebrities to post their anti-vax theories anyway?


----------



## Jin (Jul 9, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> I kinda liked the anonymity of this board. Keeps turds out.
> 
> 
> Any particular reason that we want more exposure? Serious question




If you wanted to be anonymous why’d you use your real name? :32 (19):

to answer your question: it costs POB money to run this board. Right now he’s probably paying out of pocket to keep it up and running. (Thanks POB)

We need some advertising revenue and since we won’t promote illegal products we need to attract “legit” vendors with traffic to the site.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 9, 2019)

it's a good idea and I would consider it. I'm just to damn busy to commit to it. Instagram would be a  good choice to focus on regarding social media and getting people to at least visit our website. There was a time when I was pretty active on IG. Not anymore, but with daily posts and the right hashtags, and finding and posting on other IG pages one can build a good amount of followers over time. which would of course lead them here.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 9, 2019)

not sure u guys want any peptide research guys to come aboard to advertise but i was asked by the owner of pcrpanama about this site and i told him to reach out to POB to see about throwing up a banner....? step in the right direction i hope?


----------



## TODAY (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm sure this has been discussed before but might it be advisable to take donations from members to offset some of the overhead? There are a number large-ish bodybuilding boards that have implemented this strategy to varying degrees of success,


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 9, 2019)

i guess shoot me a pm, on what exactly this entails.   I have an office job and spent too much time in front of screen.   LMK


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 11, 2019)

StoliFTW said:


> i guess shoot me a pm, on what exactly this entails.   I have an office job and spent too much time in front of screen.   LMK



Looking good for having a desk job.  [Applause]


----------



## DNW (Jul 17, 2019)

mugzy said:


> It could be anything bodybuilding related such as Mr Olympia pictures, fad diets, powerlifting training, etc.



I was going to say pictures of members (with permission of course) buuuuut that would prob be weird af with a bunch of blurred out faces.


----------



## Cubanfitmodel (Dec 10, 2019)

Seeker said:


> it's a good idea and I would consider it. I'm just to damn busy to commit to it. Instagram would be a  good choice to focus on regarding social media and getting people to at least visit our website. There was a time when I was pretty active on IG. Not anymore, but with daily posts and the right hashtags, and finding and posting on other IG pages one can build a good amount of followers over time. which would of course lead them here.



This is by far the best way if you want to do it the RIGHT way. You can also go to other forums IG and follow all their followers it would direct people ASAP lol


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 11, 2019)

Trump said:


> Just post pictures of me on it



And Mrs Trump


----------

